# The best SHTF trade item



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

OK so I know I'm gonna get the ammo and vice based items, but if the world ended tomorrow what's gonna be the best trade item? I'm gonna get the ball rolling and say a good oil lantern like the Dietz series or petromax and Aladdin lamps, and as coinage anything made outa silver. Your thoughts just for fun?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with the lanterns- we have power go out all the time- I love having my laterns! That and water- and formula- and tampons and pads- all of which I have on hand even though I don't need them- I don't have alot mind you- and the formula- I wouldn't expect anything in return for!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh and since reading one second after- I am gonna say normal OTC meds- tylenol- asprin- orajel Ect


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A good practical response Becka! Thanx!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes I think we get so caught in what we can't store enough of- we forget the things we can accomplish- I CAN get feminine items for almost free with coupons- I CAN pick up OTC meds at the only a dollar store each time I am out- cheap stuff that I can store up on! it helps when I feel hopeless about never having enough- that and knowledge of how to use medicinal herbs or other healing methods... something of usefulness we can all do- it provides hope!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You may want to see if any neighborly nurses can liberate some lidocane from scrap response kits. Shocking I know. But ask.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Becka that's the sort thinking that is gonna shoot you past those with the bag of gold nuggets. Things people need and appreciate, are needed and worthwhile. You can buy a months eating with that plan!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Liquor.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yup those vices will pay off.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<sidelong look at Ross..> I meant as an antiseptic and/or a preservative. Of course.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

In the books I've read, they always say salt BUT I think I'd stock up on liquor...more FUN!


----------



## Ironsides (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, my name is Bob, and im a lurker. ( feel like im at a AA meeting!) Anyway, I feel you only trade items you can replace. You grow livestock trade meat, gardening trade veggies, craft items you can make more of.

Items you by to trade, later you may need but cant get. Like ammo,meds.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't store formula, I carry my own around. It is always with me and it is always sanitary and the right temperature and it comes in attractive matching containers. *wink* And because it works by supply and demand if there is another baby (or a few!) that need some I can always make more. And I don't need to store bottles, they come with pre-
sterilized nipples!

I'm figuring the cloth diapers and cloth mama pads are going to be desirable, and I have fabric and a treadle machine, so I can always make more. Worst case, I have needles and thread for hand sewing.

I would think work gloves and work boots would be a good thing to barter.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Chocolate. There are certain times of the month that I might kill a person with my bare hands for chocolate.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with the items others' stated such as fem. hygiene and OTC meds. I love the idea of good study boots as well. For later on, after TSHTF and we're trying to make it how about:

*Male animal stud services
*non-GMO veggie/fruit seeds
*cloth/fabric for a variety of uses including feminine hygiene, diapers, cleaning, etc...
*metals for fabricating needed items (I'm thinking of metals for distillation machinery and then you don't need to stockpile liquor, you make your own and barter-and other such machinery)
*knowledge of medicinal plants --- be your area's medicine man--- when the man-made meds run out


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sugar and salt. They both have many uses and store well.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

wagvan said:


> I don't store formula, I carry my own around. It is always with me and it is always sanitary and the right temperature and it comes in attractive matching containers. *wink* And because it works by supply and demand if there is another baby (or a few!) that need some I can always make more. And I don't need to store bottles, they come with pre-
> sterilized nipples!


:goodjob::bouncy:

I agree with all the vice stuff...

Coffee 
Chapstick (Movie: Book of Eli, I don't wanna use cat oil)
Anything to make you feel "human"


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

For those that suggested "liquor", it has been discussed here many times before. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4534010&highlight=barter+liquor#post4534010

What size container do you stock? The single serving airplane bottles, 1/2 pint bottles, or the 1.75 Liter jugs.

Once that seal is broken on a huge 1.75 Liter of Vodka or rotgut, then the contents could be suspected of having been watered down. My dad taught me that from his involuntary (Drafted) time in the U.S. Army during the Korean War.

Plus what does the other person have to trade, that is worth a 1.75 L or 750 mL bottle of hooch to you.

Then the drunks will come out of the woodwork to get juiced up on your front porch, and will camp on your lawn till the 'well runs dry'.

Myself I would stock candles, since I make lots of my own..
Or I would barter to sharpen knives, since I would keep my sharpening stones, steel, and other tools.

I recently packaged up some coffee that was bought on sale, and I am not a coffee drinker at all. Coffee tastes like 'swamp water' to me, and yes this Marine Corps Veteran does know what 'swamp water' tastes like!

I would not barter ammunition, since it could possibly be used against you by a not so friendly person in the future.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

1. ammunition 
2. non-hybrid seeds
I am not giving up any coffee or medical supplies!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

radiofish said:


> For those that suggested "liquor", it has been discussed here many times before.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4534010&highlight=barter+liquor#post4534010
> 
> ...


Yep, I ment to say this too. Who's ta say that when you supply them with the ammo they need they won't turn on you as soon as they walk out the door or wait for you to have your guard down (to some extent). Then *BOOM* they got their stuff back and all of your stuff. Including your family, if they don't kill them... I am sure you could trade children to Chesters for a pretty penny.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I started one of these threads a few months ago and my answer was iodized salt. I think in a post SHTF world those folks not near the ocean will be short not only on salt, but iodine will be much harder to come by.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Ironsides said:


> Hi, my name is Bob, and im a lurker. ( feel like im at a AA meeting!) Anyway, I feel you only trade items you can replace. You grow livestock trade meat, gardening trade veggies, craft items you can make more of.
> 
> Items you by to trade, later you may need but cant get. Like ammo,meds.


I'm going to agree with this. Only trade what you can produce. 

Really makes sense to hold on to the stuff you can't replace.

Ya got my vote for "Best First Post".

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Raeven said:


> Liquor.


Finally somebody who agrees with me!! I've always thought booze would be the greatest trading commodity and the guy who can make it will be king. 
Signed, King Zong.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

toilet paper, tooth paste, soap, bleach


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Not sure what you mean by "...if the world ended tomorrow..."

I'm guessing you mean some natural disaster instead of the second coming of Jesus; and if such is true, I believe the best trade items I could have around would be the knowledge I have filled my head with about how to survive on what is not owned by another, i.e. wild plants, wild herbs, water. Also it would be smart to have some knowledge as to how to create tools and build a fire.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, what are you planning to trade for with the items you are planning on trading with?

Mike


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Alcohol- A couple of nice stills. Stored at 195. It can be diluted to demands of the customer.
Cut firewood- Heavily invested in manual wood cutting equipment.
Chicks
Clean drinking and distilled water.

For those that want to store pure alcohol and looking to trade. This company sells essences. You can mix your own 'flavors"
Vodkas, Whiskeys all sorts of stuff. 

http://www.brewhaus.com/Essences-C89.aspx


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

wagvan said:


> I don't store formula, I carry my own around. It is always with me and it is always sanitary and the right temperature and it comes in attractive matching containers. *wink* And because it works by supply and demand if there is another baby (or a few!) that need some I can always make more. And I don't need to store bottles, they come with pre-
> sterilized nipples!
> 
> I'm figuring the cloth diapers and cloth mama pads are going to be desirable, and I have fabric and a treadle machine, so I can always make more. Worst case, I have needles and thread for hand sewing.
> ...


So, is your 'formula' a barter good? I'm thinking a wet nurse would literally be a life saver, post Teotwawki.




Mike in Ohio said:


> Just out of curiosity, what are you planning to trade for with the items you are planning on trading with?
> 
> Mike


Exactly... if your prepping now, why not think of what you'd trade/barter something 'for'. If you stocked goods others might want, what would you be asking from them? Get "that" now... guarantee you it'll be a lot cheaper, and a lot less stressful, dealing with someone that might literally be willing to eat you and yours.

About the only thing I can ever think of that I'd want from someone else is their body. I'd not want their body full time, as slaves are expensive to feed and shelter and take care of... I'm thinking a local family leaves their family member for a day or two to finish a project, and I give them something of value (probably a couple gallons of lamp juice, or truck juice). Or you bring five strong men, a couple of mules, and five gallons of diesel, and I saw you a wagon load of lumber and me a wagon load (or other manual labor uses)...

The best item?
The best item would be that which you have an unlimited supply of, doesn't cost you nothing, and no one else around has any. Great item is that which you have plenty of (did cost money) and no one else has.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ross said:


> Becka that's the sort thinking that is gonna shoot you past those with the bag of gold nuggets. Things people need and appreciate, are needed and worthwhile. You can buy a months eating with that plan!



LOL- I am glad cause I can't afford gold nuggets- BUT-I have the knowledge to make a belly ache go away, heal an open wound,can any food I can find- and cook anything into something edible!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

After WWII it was salt and oil. Both were very hard to come by and both necessary for the body to function properly.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I honestly wouldn't know what i would trade them for- until i was in that situation... like I said- the formula- I would give to a newborn- no questions asked- 
the other stuff- i would need to be in that situation to know what I was in need for...


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, we've got enough extra lanterns and lamp oil to trade. As well as ammo, salt, oil and sugar.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I store all the bacon grease i get from cooking- I get it for like 99 cents a lob a the grocery store= I suppose that would be a good one!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Cooking oil and sugar will be a biggie. Nature (and agriculture) is pretty good at providing protein and starch, but fat and sugar is hard to come by. You can raise and harvest your own, but it is labor intensive. If you are going to have trade goods make them luxuries. You can afford to let them go, and people will buy them. Alcohol, tobacco, coffee, tea, chocolate, and so on. 

Of course don't forget sex. I am not of the variety that would ever be able to offer sex as a trade good, but some are. 

At what point does that become an option?

For those about to say "never" what if you have hungry kids, or a loved one who needs insulin?


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Of course don't forget sex. I am not of the variety that would ever be able to offer sex as a trade good, but some are.
> 
> At what point does that become an option?
> 
> For those about to say "never" what if you have hungry kids, or a loved one who needs insulin?


So I guess that another barter item would be condoms.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread got me doing a mental inventory of my stuff last night. One thing I do have a bit of that I may get more of and that will be needed greatly, 6" stove pipe. I know I have about 35 pieces of 2' give or take a few. I think I have 1 adustable elbow. Now would be a good time to stock up on some if you can. Wood heaters will be used a lot more and those pipes burn out in a couple of years. 
I also aquired an old grain auger a couple years ago that was 6" in diameter. Most of it was junk but the tube was good and thick. I have about 40' feet or so that could be used as stove pipe.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

tinknal said:


> Of course don't forget sex. I am not of the variety that would ever be able to offer sex as a trade good, but some are.
> 
> At what point does that become an option?
> 
> For those about to say "never" what if you have hungry kids, or a loved one who needs insulin?


Never say "never." You may have to eat your own words...

As to when that would become an option... I honestly don't know. :shrug: When the need for action ... arose? :hrm:

As for insulin, eh. For my MIL who is a type 1 diabetic with a pump, my answer would be no. I have 2 small children to raise, who need me. I could not risk a disease for something that would only keep her going for another x amount of days and that the quality of it could be questionable. Her quality of life would also be suffering greatly.

Going with what stamphappy said... I hope there are some condoms still around... then again they have a shelf life that I don't want to test. I wouldn't mind having to take an extra tylenol. I'm not sure if rolling on an extra condom would take care of the issue.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ackkk! no= not sex- sorry- not in this lifetime!

I do have a store of smokes from the roll your own place!


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

The whole point of trade goods is to have something to get the things you didn't think of. The one thing you can count on is at some point you will need something to take care of some problem or need that you never planned for. 
Condoms are one that never crossed my mind. Cheap now and priceless later. Like it or not sex will be a trade good and those who say never may very well find that they do have a price. How about if you get raided and survive but have nothing left.
Basic carpentry tools. Fasteners of all kinds. 2 liter bottles.Almost everything we take for granted now will be valuable to someone at some point. Knowledge is most important. Immensely valuable and no one can steal it from you.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't forget the original condom was the sheep intestine but beware, it stops pregnancy but not STDs. 

Just Cliff----that's what I was talking about the whole machinery thing. I can grow and raise things but I can't fabricate metal items I might need. I don't have the basic ingredients or the tools. Think of how important those items will be. I have a great wood stove, but the pipe burns out. NOW WHAT? Blacksmithing may be a great career when TSHTF.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

PeachyLeigh said:


> Never say "never." You may have to eat your own words...


Well, I suppose an elderly widow with very poor eyesight could choose me as a boy toy, but that would be about it.....


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, reading through to the end of page two of the thread literally inspired me to make a quick run to the nearby super Wally-World to add some more to our already reasonably-robust OTC supply. It's a process I've been working on for a couple of years, need something, buy an extra and set it aside. For no carefully planned reasons, this trip added for a bit under $30 cost, 800 ibuprofen tablets, 3 1g tubes of Neosporin equivalent ointment, two packets of butterfly closure bandages, 100 assorted Curad bandaids, a pack of moleskin, and a pack of BandAid tough strips. One way to think of it, what would be worth more in barter after a serious collapse event, that collection of items, or around $1 face value of 90% junk silver coins? The silver would have its place, sure, and I have an emergency bit of coinage set aside, but I think it makes sense to take a bit of profit from having bought it five years ago "off the table" and convert to reasonably stable manufactured goods. 

Alcohol items in sealed bottles would make sense, I should set some more of that stuff aside, like cheap vodka, perhaps. Never seems to go on deep sales so I only have a few bottles at this point, not being a drinker myself, lol. Tobacco makes sense but it's already really expensive and there might be some quality loss even vacuum-sealed? I brew and guzzle coffee kept in a couple of thermoses here all day long so have tried to set a robust supply aside as I've seen loss-leader, or product packaging switchover, sales here and there. The commercially vac-sealed containers seem to hold flavor pretty well even a year and more past "best-by" dating so I'll certainly plan to set more aside if there's a good crop and/or surge in the dollar's exchange rate that gets presently high prices back down. I've also in the past caught a few loss-leader plus coupon sales of medium quality *instant* coffee and have stocked up big-time on that swill with bartering or desperation use in mind. Chocolate I'm nervous about since it seems to go "off" fairly quickly due to fats getting rancid. Perhaps cocoa powder would be the best way to cover that base? I do have some (chocolates) I've stored frozen, refrigerated, vac-sealed all three and am not impressed with their taste after just a bit of time.

I suppose I actually look at such supplies, if kept cached here and there so they'd not all be lost in some encounter with scavengers one couldn't sensibly resist, as useful for trade for temporary (skilled) labor, bribes (baksheesh) for safe passages and such, something to give away knowing they were truly needed and vaguely hoping for some eventual reciprocal gesture, or maybe especially as contributions to a community supply that would let you as a migrating family settle in on a trial basis with residents already inhabiting an area offering some better level of self-sufficiency than where you were fleeing from. Edit add: ah, forgot another one I'm making sure to have extras of, garden vegetable seeds, hybrids as well as non-. If you have a decent garden area with water and good climate, you might not be smart to risk a less than robust yield the first year by not having some hybrids as well as heirlooms for longer-term. I've been trying to vacuum-seal batches of packs of season-end closeouts the last few years. Lately, it seems harder to find the closeouts, though, so just buying bulk at a season's start may be the best idea for storing those.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oneself or sugar.*

Sex will always spin the world, and humans are drawn to sweets... and lets face it, beans and rice aren't sweet. ound:


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

If the world ended tomorrow we won't be here.

I believe around here tabacco & alcohol would be the big winners.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I have learned alot from this thread. I stock some alcohol but it is single barrrel good stuff that hubby likes so not good for trading as it is expensive. I will add some cheap stuff to the preps. 
As far as medical supplies I need to add antibiotics but I am well stocked on OTC products. Since it is against the law to buy some sinus meds in our state without a RX I wish I had more of those stocked but almost anything with a "D" in it like mucinex D or those types of meds we can no longer buy OTC. Sinus issues are big in my family but we have a neddi pot and I hope that will help. 
I think knowledge will be a big trade item as in I will teach you to can, dehydrate, garden etc. if you help me with heavy garden chores, repairing fences etc.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I think candles would be very popular. They're pretty easy to store and use, and once the electricity quit people would get tired of sitting in the dark quickly.


----------



## xbigp (Apr 9, 2011)

what you are willing to trade/what the best item is to trade depends on a few things like 1) how long after shtf? within a month? within years? 


within a month people will want more comfort things, and food, etc. when in the long run people will find they need tools, etc.


also when you are trading with someone, bartering skills is a must. are you the one wanting what they have, or vice versa? 

open ended thoughts, feel free to run on them please.








imagine after 3 years and most "common" supplies have run out/short in most households, what do you think 1 cup of bleach for purifying water will be worth? compared to a few weeks after it goes down and everyone has bleach left in their shelf. or use your couple drops of bleach and trade "safe" drinking water


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

I brough this topic up with the wife. Told her I needed to start stocking up on sex. She corrected me. She said stocking up meant saving, not getting more, so according to her, we've been stocking up since the children came! :stars:


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

ghmerrill said:


> I brough this topic up with the wife. Told her I needed to start stocking up on sex. She corrected me. She said stocking up meant saving, not getting more, so according to her, we've been stocking up since the children came! :stars:


:rotfl: .... wait that means we have too


----------



## ChickenHopeful (Jul 10, 2011)

PeachyLeigh said:


> :rotfl: .... wait that means we have too


Course when bad times come people draw from their savings. . .


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ghmerrill said:


> I brough this topic up with the wife. Told her I needed to start stocking up on sex. She corrected me. She said stocking up meant saving, not getting more, so according to her, we've been stocking up since the children came! :stars:


For me, stocking up does mean getting more... don't know how well it'd 'work' having a half dozen sex units in my prep barn...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

texican said:


> For me, stocking up does mean getting more... don't know how well it'd 'work' having a half dozen sex units in my prep barn...


Keep 'em busy, buy them a loom.......


----------



## Oak Leaf (Sep 14, 2011)

I wouldn't say this would be my number one item (there have been some great ideas so far!) but I would add that books could be useful. Reference and how to books on everything from foraging, building, diy electrical, raising animals, gardening, hunting/tracking, healthcare etc. 

I know everyone in this forum probably has a good grasp on things but people, generally, do not know how things work around them. Food, electricity, medicine magically appear in front of us when we need it (and if we have the money to pay for it). If we need work done on our home, car, etc we hire someone to fix it. My DH and I do a lot of DIY around here but we look online, learn enough to do it once or to fix one _specific _problem and that's it. We rely on the internet SO MUCH.

I have a growing collection of how to books and plan to add more. You can either trade the books or learn them by heart and train others.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

texican said:


> For me, stocking up does mean getting more... don't know how well it'd 'work' having a half dozen sex units in my prep barn...


Hmmmm.....

Let me paint a picture for ya 

SHTF, things are settling into the new normal.... Neighbor of yours is cooking dinner, and runs out of milk. Husband jumps up, "I'll run down and get some from texican, honey! 

I imagine you would be quite the popular destination!


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

texican said:


> So, is your 'formula' a barter good? I'm thinking a wet nurse would literally be a life saver, post Teotwawki.
> 
> The best item?
> The best item would be that which you have an unlimited supply of, doesn't cost you nothing, and no one else around has any. Great item is that which you have plenty of (did cost money) and no one else has.


Absolutely. Breastmilk can be lifesaving in more ways than you think. I would think at the very least I would need to get some calories in return for the breastmilk I am producing for someone else's child. But if a baby was hungry, I would feed it. It takes about 500 extra calories a day to produce breastmilk. But severely malnourished and starving women can produce adequate breastmilk. It also is used as an antibiotic. We use it all the time for eye infections and ear infections. (It works BETTER and faster than Rx antibiotic eyedrops for pink eye.) It is great for wound healing. It is made up of white cells similar to blood. It is also considered a clear liquid and is lifesaving for severe diarrhea and vomiting. They feed it to adult burn victims (internal digestive burns) who cannot tolerate anything else It is 1000x better than pedialyte. It kills cancer cells in petri dishes. They are currently doing research on the exact compounds that do it with an eye towards cancer treatment. 

And another thought...women who have never breastfed (and Men!) can induce lactation (although it is more difficult) and women who have been pregnant or breastfed can relactate (much easier) so if TSHTF and there is a hungry, motherless baby, grandma or another woman could relactate to feed them. Its not easy, and an SNS and galactagogues (milk inducing drugs/herbs) would help, but it can be done.

And just an FYI- Male lactation: http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/miscarticles/milkmen.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

xbigp said:


> what you are willing to trade/what the best item is to trade depends on a few things like 1) how long after shtf? within a month? within years?
> 
> 
> within a month people will want more comfort things, and food, etc. when in the long run people will find they need tools, etc.
> ...




This is why I own a Berkey now..:sing:


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

What about heirloom seeds?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I can fix and Build just about anything. I also have a store house of knowledge besides my mechanical and problem solving ability. That is my barter and unlike this reality, where I and everyone else can be replaced. That reality I will be far more valuable alive then dead.

Seeds and food would be the other options for trade.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Look back at the middle ages and see who prospered.

Blacksmiths, armorers, wool merchants, the fellow who wove and dyed cloth, tavern keepers and vintners If things were settled, the people who owned sailing ships and spice merchants.

There are a heck of a lot of things that are nice to have that you can do without if they are no longer available.

If goods are in short supply, "favors" aren't very valuable. Too much supply causes lowered prices, not getting much in return for the very high risk of getting diseased or murdered. If the S really HTF, y'all won't be getting paid for it.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

12 gauge shotgun shells and .22 bullets ... those two are the most popular rounds encompassing 75% of all sporting/plinking/hunting guns sold. Those 2 calivers have been in use for 100 years at leat, and are still popular today.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Red Elm (Sep 29, 2011)

Good hand saws, sharpening stones, brace and bits, nails, screws, tarps, rope, pocket knives, 


hygine items, tooth brushes, soap, shampoo, hand sanitizer,


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

After a certain amount of time things will stabilize somewhat. Alcohol and tobacco will only last so long.
People will want/need something to do. Especially if the electricity is out.Playing cards, board games.Paints/kits,crochet hooks, knitting needles, other arts and crafts items. Pens,pencils,paper. Things along those lines.
Cheap to buy, easy to store, little risk of theft.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

I think prenatal vitamins would be valuable as well


----------

